# Do you believe in evil?



## gallantwarrior (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 9, 2014)

It's called a nervous system.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 9, 2014)

As an invention of man ? Sure.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?


To Kill... kind of evil or to physically torture someone... kind of evil?  Or evil because of political stances... kind of evil? 

Define evil.

If religious, and a belief in free will, then yes, we are all capable of being evil in someone's term of evil....  Christ would not have needed to die for us all and be the Sacrificial Lamb to wipe our plates clean, if we were not all evil in some way, would He have?


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 9, 2014)

GOOGLE ISIS BEHEADING CHILDREN IF YOU REALLY WANT TO SEE TRUE EVIL!!!YES!!! EVIL IS ALL TO REAL==http://www.inquisitr.com/1398634/report-isis-beheading-children-in-iraq-graphic-photos/


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 9, 2014)

Good and Evil are subjective delusions that do not exist.
However...
Such delusions have their uses.​


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 9, 2014)

I LOVE THIS SCRIPTURE===10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever. Revelation 20:10


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> I LOVE THIS SCRIPTURE===10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever. Revelation 20:10



That's a pretty evil thing to do the anyone even if it is the devil.


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 9, 2014)

10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.

11 And I saw a great white throne and Him that sat on it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away, and there was found no place for them.

12 And I saw the dead, small and great, standing before God, and the books were opened; and another book was opened, which is the Book of Life. And the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.

13 And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them; and they were judged every man according to their works.

14 And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death.

15 And whosoever was not found written in the Book of Life was cast into the lake of fire.
revelation 20:10-15  THERE IS NO PLACE IN ETERNITY FOR EVIL, THE ONLY  PLACE FOR ALL EVIL IS THE ETERNAL LAKE OF FIRE!!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> 10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.
> 
> 11 And I saw a great white throne and Him that sat on it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away, and there was found no place for them.
> 
> ...



hold it----that doesn't make sense----if there is no place in eternity for evil how come it gets cast into the ETERNAL lake of fire ?


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 9, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > 10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.
> ...



WHY CHOSE HELL??? GOD OFFERS YOU ETERNAL LIFE AS A GIFT!! Think!


----------



## guno (Aug 9, 2014)

Judaism teaches we can be good sometimes or evil we have the choice. There is No concept in Judaism of original sin. Another thing to take into account is mental illness as persons driving force of destruction , thus what we call evil


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



it was merely an observation--I didn't choose anything.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 9, 2014)

guno said:


> Judaism teaches we can be good sometimes or evil we have the choice. There is No concept in Judaism of original sin. Another thing to take into account is mental illness as persons driving force of destruction , thus what we call evil



Judaism and mental illness----more man made concepts.


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 9, 2014)

guno said:


> Judaism teaches we can be good sometimes or evil we have the choice. There is No concept in Judaism of original sin. Another thing to take into account is mental illness as persons driving force of destruction , thus what we call evil



YES!!! IF YOU DENY THE WORD OF GOD ""IS"" THE WORD OF GOD THEN YOU WILL FALL INTO ERROR!!! GREAT error!!! and you??


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

You shoulda made a poll with the thread, gallantwarrior.


----------



## Peach (Aug 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



All have the seed, and must work against it.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Absolutely.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 9, 2014)

I believe in evil. 

I believe that when I was 5 I saw a "shadow person" chase me across the house. I believe that I had nightmares about the incident the next 29 years. It was demonic, and as evil as are some mortal men.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 9, 2014)

Evil is the absence of good.  So, yes, I believe it exists and I believe that some men (and women) are so depraved that they actually enjoy thinking evil thoughts and putting them into action.  I believe that all of mankind is born with the potential to be evil or to do evil things but that we're also born with the gift of choice and can choose not to do evil.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



no ... there are people who feel that they are the ones who makes dicisions for all and if you don't accept that they wioll do what ever they can to gwet rid of you... its all about their personal wants


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



I don't believe in evil. I believe in mental illness.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Objectively/empirically, no. As a word used to relate to an action, yes.

Empirically, there is no good or evil, only actions and consequences. The good or evil is relative. As with the differentiating between a soldier killing in a war, and a terrorist killing while not a solider or in a war. Identical action, different terminology though. So one might be said to be good (if the soldier's on 'your side') while the other's said to be 'evil' if the terrorist isn't on your side. But the relativity is demonstrated by how 'our side' is always the 'good guys,' and 'their side' is always the bad guys. Terrorists aren't gunning each other down haphazardly because from their pov they're the 'good guys.' And we're the bad guys. 

God's another example. People who believe in God say he's 'good.' But if you or I wiped out every living thing in a city, or the whole world we'd probably be called 'evil.' Same action, same consequence, but different definition. That's the relative nature and why neither term is objectively sound.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE THIS SCRIPTURE===10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever. Revelation 20:10
> ...



Satan, the beast and false prophet deserve everything they are going to suffer.  Take a look at the evil on earth and realize that Satan is responsible for it, Dilloduck.  It is what it is.  If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 10, 2014)

Love this myself, Catholic Encyclopedia's entry for Hell:

"The existence of hell is proved first of all from the Bible."

Nothing in the Bible can prove itself anymore than something in a Harry Potter novel proves the existence of elves, unicorns, or trolls. Next...

"Where is hell? Some were of opinion that hell is everywhere, that the damned are at liberty to roam about in the entire universe, but that they carry their punishment with 
them...

However, that opinion is universally and deservedly rejected; for it is more in keeping with their state of punishment that the damned be limited in their movements and confined to a definite place. Moreover, if hell is a real fire, it cannot be everywhere, especially after the consummation of the world, when heaven and earth shall have been made anew. As to its locality all kinds of conjectures have been made; it has been suggested that hell is situated on some far island of the sea, or at the two poles of the earth; Swinden, anEnglishman of the eighteenth century, fancied it was in the sun; some assigned it to the moon, others to Mars; others placed it beyond the confines of the universe [Wiest, "Instit. theol.", VI (1789), 869]. The Bible seems to indicate that hell is within the earth, for it describes hell as an abyss to which the wicked descend. We even read of the earth opening and of the wicked sinking down into hell (Numbers 16:31 sqq.; Psalm 54:16; Isaiah 5:14; Ezekiel 26:20; Philippians 2:10, etc.). Is this merely a metaphor to illustrate the state of separation from God? Although God is omnipresent, He is said to dwell in heaven, because the light and grandeur of the stars and the firmament are the brightest manifestations of His infinite splendour. But the damned are utterly estranged from God; hence their abode is said to be as remote as possible from his dwelling, far from heaven above and its light, and consequently hidden away in the dark abysses of the earth. However, no cogent reason has been advanced for accepting a metaphorical interpretation in preference to the most natural meaning of the words of Scripture. *Hence theologians generally accept the opinion that hell is really within the earth. The Church has decided nothing on this subject; hence we may say hell is a definite place; but where it is, we do not know.*"
CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Hell

Logically, if you don't know where something is, you can't say for sure if it's real. That's basic physics. Without observing a particle directly you can't measure its properties or say anything definitive about it. It's the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle. If they knew absolutely Hell was real, they'd know where it was and what it's like.

If Hell is real and contains fire it has to have an atmosphere (fire requires oxygen to burn.) So it'd have to be on or in a planet.  Could it be the center of our Earth? Sure. Is it? Best answer I've found is my own, "I don't know - I've never died before." 

Personally though if Hell is 'being removed from the sight of God' the only thing we know of in the universe that meets that defintion is a black hole where even light cannot escape, so very much removed from the sight of everything else even God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I believe in evil.
> 
> I believe that when I was 5 I saw a "shadow person" chase me across the house. I believe that I had nightmares about the incident the next 29 years. It was demonic, and as evil as are some mortal men.



The spiritual realm is real and principalities, demons, such things as you experienced are all real, R.C.Christian.  I am sorry for your experience.  Sometimes things like that happen if you move into a house that was formerly used for the occult, a mass murder some violence taking place, seance meetings, any occult articles left behind could attract demonic spirits, it could be cursed items in the house like an item dedicated to Lucifer. 

 I recall one young mans mother calling me to come to their home and pray over her sons room.  He was being attacked by a demonic spirit and refused to sleep in his room and slept on the couch.  Her son was grown, not a small child.  I brought some anointing oil and prayed over each room but I did not sense anything out of order.  The woman was a Christian and so was her son although her husband was not.  The last room I went to was her sons room.  She said, this is his room and when she opened the door it was like a real chill in the air and pure evil.  I think I even said, Whoa!  Because I was a bit surprised!  lol...  

 The Holy Spirit pointed out to me the boxes that were on the floor and I said what is in those boxes?  She said my husbands records.  The Holy Spirit said Sympathy for the devil.  I said, you've got a record in there called Sympathy for the devil?  Yes, she said.  Those are my husbands records and he has alot of rock albums in those boxes. I said, take it out and burn it. She said he would not do that - he would take them to a storage warehouse and put them out of the house.  So I bound the spirits in the room, anointed the room with oil - ( you need to anoint your doors and windows and every opening to house with anointing oil and seal the house with prayer ) and they removed the boxes and the young man returned to his room and never had another problem.  It is all very simple.  There need not be any drama about cleansing a house of such things.  Christians have all authority OVER evil spirits.  Just remove anything that is evil and not of God,  cast the spirits out of there and anoint the house.  Problem solved!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Love this myself, Catholic Encyclopedia's entry for Hell:
> 
> "The existence of hell is proved first of all from the Bible."
> 
> ...



Well as you mentioned on the board that you didn't own a bible, Delta, I'd suggest you buy one.  Hell is mentioned over 400 times in the Old Testament and in the New Testament even more times although I forget the exact number of times.  Jesus warned about hell repeatedly in the New Testament.  It is not uncommon for those who have decided upon a life opposed to the laws of God to deny His existence, the existence of hell and therein ease their conscience from the discomfort of knowing that the day will come when whatever they are doing will be judged and rewarded accordingly.  Which might be why some have become so determined to deny its existence.  That was the testimony heard by John Bunyan  - when he was given Visions of Both Heaven and Hell.   He wrote a book about it.  Bunyan was a man of very great reputation - a highly respected Christian who wrote the classic, Pilgrims Progress.    Scholars have been trying to discredit his testimony of Visions of Heaven and Hell for many years  - to no avail - I might add.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



Yet David Berkowitz was not mentally ill.  He was demon possessed and when he accepted Christ he came to his right mind and was delivered.  He said so in his testimony.  He was a member of the same satanic coven Charles Manson family was a member of Church of the Final **** in Staten Island - Charles Manson family was a member of the same Church in California. His own followers admitted to being members and there have been documentaries done on his occult abilities such as stopping the watch of one of the prosecutors during the trial.  He was raised in the occult which is not well known but his exposure to it happened while he was in a boys home which later became infamously known for the sexual abuse and SRA type abuse going on in the home.   So Manson was actually demon possessed, Esmeralda, and last I heard, he still is.  In fact if you look up Serial Killers and the Occult you will find that over 100 of the most famous serial killers of all time in America admitted to being involved in some form of the occult, satanism, etc. after they were caught and incarcerated.   So there is a reason for evil.  And it isn't just a matter of insanity.  Of course if you would include moral insanity I would have to agree with you!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Love this myself, Catholic Encyclopedia's entry for Hell:
> ...



The word 'Hell' may appear in OTs, but being the OT is a bastardized version of the Jewish Tanach I wouldn't rely upon it. In an original Tanach, 'Hell' doesn't appear once. 

Why buy a Bible when every Bible ever written is available online? Including ones we could never afford to buy being originals or unique versions?

I don't deny God's existence, just religions being accurate about him. God existed before any religion did. Since religions as we think of them didn't exist before Man invented writing, but God existed along with Man LONG before we invented writing, it's logical God's 'real' religion for us is discernable without religions as described in books.


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 10, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I SEE YOU are still wasting your life trying to argue and fight against ALMIGHTY GOD AND GOD'S WORD. What do you use for brains??


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



Yes, it is called the law of the Land.  Obey the law you won't have to worry about them getting rid of you, Billyerock.  

Another problem solved.  Next?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Yes and no.

There are evil people out there, that is undeniable. If pressed, I would say that most people have the potential to be evil, but that does not mean everyone has a seed of evil inside them. There are people out there that are just as good as the evil people are evil.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Good and Evil are subjective delusions that do not exist.
> However...
> Such delusions have their uses.​



Really?

How do you explain ISIL? Are we all being deluded into thinking that what they are doing is evil? Do you honestly think an organization that keeps women as slaves because they are have different beliefs are moral in some way? If so, I would be happy to buy you a ticket so you could fly over and explain your concept of good and evil being fictions of the imagination to them. I am sure that they, not actually being evil, will be happy to accept your religious beliefs with open arms.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

guno said:


> Judaism teaches we can be good sometimes or evil we have the choice. There is No concept in Judaism of original sin. Another thing to take into account is mental illness as persons driving force of destruction , thus what we call evil



You think people with mental illnesses are evil? How enlightened of you. Perhaps we should go back to locking everyone who has a mental illness up so that you are more comfortable.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



Another enlightened poster who would love to see people locked up in sanatoriums.

Hate to burst your delusion, but the fact that people do things you do not like does not mean they are mentally ill, or even mentally challenged.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



How do you explain the fact that ISIL is killing people who they claim worship the devil under your though patterns that evil does not exist? Why do you prefer to live in a world that denies facts?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Love this myself, Catholic Encyclopedia's entry for Hell:
> 
> "The existence of hell is proved first of all from the Bible."
> 
> ...



You do know that this post is totally irrelevant to the discussion, don't you? You might like to pretend that good and evil only exist inside the context of religious beliefs, but that doesn't change the fact that good and evil are as real as anything else you consider real.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 10, 2014)

Evil exists, just as goodness exists. Both characteristics reside in the body of every human being, with some individuals exhibiting very little good.

I believe some people are born from a bad seed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Those who hurt, harm, torment, torture the least of us, those who cannot fight back.

Children and animals. 

It is inherent or learned?

I s'pose there are both.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> I LOVE THIS SCRIPTURE===10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be *tormented day and night for ever and ever*. Revelation 20:10



Oh jeez. 

"... tormented day and night, for ever and ever ..."

That's the very definition of evil.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There have always been groups who used their own beliefs as an excuse to kill - including the United States. 

"Evil" is in the eye of the believer. 

They believe we are evil and we believe they are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Judaism teaches we can be good sometimes or evil we have the choice. There is No concept in Judaism of original sin. Another thing to take into account is mental illness as persons driving force of destruction , thus what we call evil
> ...



Not just Judaism. All religion. 

And mental illness or health is simply a measurement of what the society finds to be acceptable behavior.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

The moral decay of a society is inevitable when evil becomes acceptable while what is morally right and pure becomes intolerable.   

-Jeri


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> The moral decay of a society is inevitable when evil becomes acceptable while what is morally right and pure becomes intolerable.
> 
> -Jeri



Societies have come and go for thousands of years----change is inevitable.


----------



## Slag (Aug 10, 2014)

For some evil is a choice, for others it is a compulsion, then there are those for which evil is a state of being.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The moral decay of a society is inevitable when evil becomes acceptable while what is morally right and pure becomes intolerable.
> ...



Israel has been restored and she has a history going back 4,000 years so that is not always the case, Dilloduck.  Besides....    there's always a "remnant".  America is no different.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Restored after being destroyed over and over.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm glad we agree, Dilloduck.  Have a nice evening. - J.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



Do you believe that every person who commits a violent act did so as a result of mental illness and should get psychological treatment in lieu of jail time?


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2014)

We live in a dual world, Light and darkness, day an night and yes... good an evil.

 Plato, the  Greek philosopher said -  "There must always remain something that is antagonistic to good."

But, at the end of the day and the winner in this battle of duality, will always be Light or Good or God...call It what you like.

And so finally...to answer the question, yes of course, no doubt there is evil in this world.


To deny this fact would be stupid.


----------



## Slag (Aug 10, 2014)

skye said:


> We live in a dual world, Light and darkness, day an night and yes... good an evil.
> 
> Plato, the  Greek philosopher said -  "There must always remain something that is antagonistic to good."
> 
> ...




Without Evil there would be no measure of what is considered Good. They are interdependent.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 10, 2014)

I have always believed in evil but more as a concept.   There is good and bad.  Until obama.  The breadth and depth of evil emanating from his entity is breathtaking.   It's as if there really was a Satan who gathered up all the evil in the universe and embodied that evil in one single construct.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE THIS SCRIPTURE===10 And the devil who had deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are; and they shall be *tormented day and night for ever and ever*. Revelation 20:10
> ...



Ignore him, he is the most bobble headed poster on the board.

I hope that doesn't violate the rules of the CDZ.

Just to be clear, I am talking about GISMYS, not Luddly.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Evil is not in the eye of the believer, it is an objective fact. Hitler was evil, so was the Khmer Rouge. Evil is something that exists, and pretending it doesn't leaves you sitting around waiting for someone to chop your head off because they are evil, and you want to pretend that they can learn to live with you if you just say the right thing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Seriously?

I happen to think that just about everything the APA does is snake oil, but even I have to admit that there are people who are mentally ill. I have known people who are schizophrenic, and can tell you flat out that acceptable behavior has nothing to do with their problem. I suggest you take some time to volunteer at a homeless shelter for a few weeks, you might learn the difference between reality and your misinformed outlook on the world.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 10, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Good and Evil are subjective delusions that do not exist.
> ...



Always in black in white with you humans it must be.  Always must it be "good" or "evil". 

ISIL is not "evil".  It is a group of people that does things that them or other humans might perceive to be "good" or "evil."  None of them are incapable of doing the things that you people perceive to be "good." In reality, none of their alleged "evil" actions are objectively "evil", only subjectively "evil" based upon your delusions of morality.

The act of keeping women, or any humans, as slaves is not "evil"... but it can be perceived to be "evil" by someone who's moral perspective deems it so.

I do not feel the need to have my "religious beliefs" accepted by anyone.  If I were to respectfully and privately engage in intelligent discussion with the wisest of ISIL's leaders, I'm sure that they would agree that "good" and "evil" do not exist, but that they are necessary delusions for the masses.  

If ISIL attempted to impose their religion on me, I would gladly open my mind to what I could learn from Islam.  I already find it to be a beautiful religion, and I already worship the same God, and believe in the same Angels and Djinn.  The only difference really is the laws, rituals, and some slightly different "perspectives".

Why would I allow myself to be "converted"?

Because to truly understand a religion, one cannot look at it from the outside-in, but from the inside-out.

In the O9A, we call this "insight roles".

When we truly study a religion, we "convert" to it fully to learn all that we can from it... even that which goes against what we feel is our Nature.  Through willpower, that religion's God(s) and laws and and Weltanschauung and belief system becomes your reality... for as long as necessary to extract and absorb as much wisdom, power, and experience from it as possible.

In Chaos Magick, it is called "paradigm shifts" although that usually refers to briefly accepting the Weltanschauung and/ or pantheon and belief systems of a religion for a specific ritual or working, using an extreme amount of willpower to convince yourself to believe in it fully... and then reverting back to your previous beliefs/ religion/ spirituality/ Weltanschauung when the ritual or working is over.

If one seeks to explore the use of paradigm shifts, it is best to have first truly enlightened yourself to that particular religion from the inside-out through the masterful use of insight roles.

An insight role or a paradigm shift is similar to a "split personality", and from a certain perspective... it can be just that.  Except it is controlled through Willpower.

And once you have become familiar with insight roles and paradigm shifts, and have absorbed enough knowlege and wisdom about the forces Above, Below and Within... then one can truly begin to explore such things as Spiritual Invocation aka Spiritual "Possession".

I do not care if people consider my spiritual practices "morally" acceptable.  I do not strive to be what others consider to be "good".  I do not strive to be what others consider to be "evil".  I strive only to follow my own True Will while seeking guidance along the way from what I perceive to be the forces Above and Below and Within.
​


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



But they did not see themselves as evil. 

That's my point - it really is in the eye of the beholder.

Another example - Somali pirates. We think they're nothing more than the worst kind of criminal but, if every way to make an honest living was taken away from you, what would you be willing to do to feed your family?

10 Things You Didn't Know About Somali Pirates - WSJ


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Good and Evil are subjective delusions that do not exist.
> ...



Same thing I said before - Of course they're evil by our standards but they think they're doing what is necessary to insure their survival. 

Needless to say, I'm not saying they (or the pirates) should be allowed to get away with it. I'm just saying they're pov is valid to them. 

Just as ours is to us.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...





Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Always in black in white with you humans it must be.  Always must it be "good" or "evil".​




Am  I supposed to believe you are a dog or something? You are a human  being, just like everyone else that posts on this board. Keep your  fucking delusions to yourself.

I never said that everything has to be good or evil. In fact, I happen to know that lots of thing are neither good or evil, I just pointed out the truth that bothers you so much, evil is real. 



Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ISIL is not "evil".  It is a group of people that does things that them  or other humans might perceive to be "good" or "evil."  None of them are  incapable of doing the things that you people perceive to be "good." In  reality, none of their alleged "evil" actions are objectively "evil",  only subjectively "evil" based upon your delusions of morality.
> 
> The act of keeping women, or any humans, as slaves is not "evil"... but  it can be perceived to be "evil" by someone who's moral perspective  deems it so.
> 
> ...



Like I said, I will be happy to buy you a ticket to go over there and  tell them you beliefs to their face. Feel free to prove they aren't evil  by taking me up on my offer.

By the way, chaos magic doesn't exist, Scarlet Witch was actually using mutant abilities to change reality. Maybe you should read more comics.

​


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I don't care how they saw themselves, truly insane people do not see themselves as insane either. Does that make them sane? Of course not, neither does not seeing yourself as evil when you are evil make you good. Good and evil are objective standards, and are not subject to evil people not seeing themselves as evil.

By the way, oh he who tries to change the subject, I never said that the Somali pirates are evil. That makes you bringing them up irrelevant to the conversation we are having, which is pretty typical for you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Our standards? What makes you think I share any standards with you? 

Once again, good and evil are not subject to interpretation. Unless, that is, you think evolution is subject to interpretation. Good and evil are as real as science.


----------



## THE LIGHT (Aug 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Yes, we are all born in Adam. Therefore, we need a Savior to redeem us. That Savior is Jesus Christ.


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 11, 2014)

The Brain is evil.  Pinky is insane!

[ame=http://youtu.be/iJPFSNu_QNs]Pinky and The Brain Intro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 11, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Can say anything they like about any thing. Describing something doesn't make it objectively real. Think of the anti-Japanese propaganda of WWII. Just as vile things said about them then, but were they 'evil?' Or simply the enemy?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 11, 2014)

ISIS biggest damnable thing is simply plagiarism  During WWII, the US produced over 200,000 propaganda posters like these:

So is evil a real thing because someone describes their enemy at the time as evil, or is it just a word?


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



From a Christian perspective we're all born with a "sin nature" and all have the potential of doing evil or good.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 11, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Always in black in white with you humans it must be.  Always must it be "good" or "evil". ​
> ...



I usually prefer to use the term "humans" over "people".  There is a certain beauty to it that I do not expect you to understand.  

And there is no objective "evil".  Only subjective "evil".  That is the "truth".
​


Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ISIL is not "evil".  It is a group of people that does things that them  or other humans might perceive to be "good" or "evil."  None of them are  incapable of doing the things that you people perceive to be "good." In  reality, none of their alleged "evil" actions are objectively "evil",  only subjectively "evil" based upon your delusions of morality.
> 
> The act of keeping women, or any humans, as slaves is not "evil"... but  it can be perceived to be "evil" by someone who's moral perspective  deems it so.
> 
> ...






> Like I said, I will be happy to buy you a ticket to go over there and  tell them you beliefs to their face. Feel free to prove they aren't evil  by taking me up on my offer.
> 
> By the way, chaos magic doesn't exist, Scarlet Witch was actually using mutant abilities to change reality. Maybe you should read more comics.



I was referring to an occult tradition that embraces the choice to use the power of belief as a tool... or as a weapon.  The practitioner needn't be limited to any particular gods or rituals or dogmas, but instead uses the beliefs, pantheons, Weltanschauung, and powers of multiple religions around her- or religions of her own creation- to affect and manipulate the world and humans around her according to her Will.  It shares some similarities with Thelema yet allows for far more freedom to explore the many religions without restriction, which is why this magickal system is called "Chaos Magick", because there is no religious/ spiritual restriction.  There is no "Order" to it.  Only... "Chaos".
​


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 11, 2014)

WHY NOT SEEK TO KNOW AND FIND REAL TRUTH=ALMIGHTY GOD??? WHY PLAY WITH demons???


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHY NOT SEEK TO KNOW AND FIND REAL TRUTH=ALMIGHTY GOD??? WHY PLAY WITH demons???




Yet I do worship YHWH.  

I can explore many religions and spiritual practices in the name of YHWH, as part of my worship/ devotion to YHWH, even when it leads me away from YHWH, or even against YHWH.  YHWH knows my True Will and encourages me to follow it.
​


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > WHY NOT SEEK TO KNOW AND FIND REAL TRUTH=ALMIGHTY GOD??? WHY PLAY WITH demons???
> ...



YOU ARE DREAMING!!! YOU PLAY WITH DEMONS AND COST will be far more than you want to pay. GOD CONDEMNS IT!!!


----------



## Slag (Aug 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHY NOT SEEK TO KNOW AND FIND REAL TRUTH=ALMIGHTY GOD??? WHY PLAY WITH demons???



Many times Good and Evil are about common sense and what best serves society and may have nothing to do with the word of God. In fact, what may be acceptable in one society may be considered taboo in another society.


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 11, 2014)

Slag said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > WHY NOT SEEK TO KNOW AND FIND REAL TRUTH=ALMIGHTY GOD??? WHY PLAY WITH demons???
> ...



wrong!!!!!!!!!!!! WRONG!!!!!!!!! ALMIGHTY GOD MAKES THE RULES not little silly man.


----------



## Slag (Aug 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Slag said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



In spiritual matters, yes God is a great influence.


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 11, 2014)

Slag said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Slag said:
> ...



STILL WRONG!!! ALMIGHTY GOD IS GOD,GOD OF ALL CREATION,KING OF KINGS,LORD OF LORDS. You get the truth yet???


----------



## Slag (Aug 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Slag said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



The truth is women  make the rules. 

God was borne of a concept in order to establish one authoritative body that a group would believe in according to their faith.


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 11, 2014)

Slag said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Slag said:
> ...



LOL!!! YOU ARE FAST BECOMMING A WASTE OF TIME. GOD IS ETERNAL AND OUTSIDE TIME, GOD has always been, is and will always be.  Way over little mankind's non-thinking!!!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 11, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Denying something doesn't make it unreal either. Justify your position that evil does not exist by explaining away the millions of examples of evil through human history.

In other words, you made a claim, either defend it or admit you can't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 11, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ISIS biggest damnable thing is simply plagiarism  During WWII, the US produced over 200,000 propaganda posters like these:
> 
> So is evil a real thing because someone describes their enemy at the time as evil, or is it just a word?



Congratulations on reaching the nadir of logic.

I honestly didn't think anyone could do it, yet you did. It must have taken a lot of hard work on your part to come up with a theory that is this disconnected from reality.

For the record, the fact that Hitler, and the entire Nazi party, was evil does not mean that all Germans were evil. I know that concept is hard for you to grasp, but that is only because you want to deny reality. Evil is real, and defeating it is the ultimate goal of mankind. I doubt we ever will, but we need to fight it every single time it rears its head. Pretending that it doesn't exist, or that we can come to a negotiated settlement with it, just makes it stronger, and ends up costing us more when we finally confront it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...




Umm, I didn't say people, I said human. Maybe the reason you think no one can understand you is that you don't think you make sense.



Goddess_Ashtara said:


> And there is no objective "evil".  Only subjective "evil".  That is the "truth".



You keep saying that like repeating it makes it true. Feel free to offer some sort of proof that you are right.

Wait, you really don't have any, do you?

​


Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > ISIL is not "evil".  It is a group of people that does things that them  or other humans might perceive to be "good" or "evil."  None of them are  incapable of doing the things that you people perceive to be "good." In  reality, none of their alleged "evil" actions are objectively "evil",  only subjectively "evil" based upon your delusions of morality.
> ...




Still doesn't change the fact that chaos magic is a figment of your imagination. If it weren't, you would have used it to blast me for calling you out on your nonsense.

But, by all means, keep showing the rest of the board how deluded you are.
​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 11, 2014)

@Quantum Windbag​


> Still doesn't change the fact that chaos magic is a figment of your imagination. If it weren't, you would have used it to blast me for calling you out on your nonsense.
> 
> But, by all means, keep showing the rest of the board how deluded you are.




If you wouldn't leap at the opportunity to be disrespectful to me, perhaps you would understand what I am telling you.

Chaos magick isn't about acquiring supernatural abilities.

It is about using choice, willpower, and *belief*... to explore the powers of the religions for the purposes of deepening one's spirituality, seeking wisdom, power, and enlightenment, and manipulating the humans and the world around them.  

Do not underestimate the power of belief...
​


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 11, 2014)

BELIEVERS WE KNOW WHO THE WINNER IS NOW!!!=== UNBELIEVERS=WHY Back A Loser=satan? I Rather Go With the Winner=JESUS!!! 

Why Back A Loser=satan? I Rather Go With the Winner=JESUS.=== The great Dragon&#8212;the ancient serpent called the devil, or Satan, the one deceiving the whole world&#8212;was thrown down onto the earth with all his army.

10 Then I heard a loud voice shouting across the heavens, &#8220;It has happened at last! God&#8217;s salvation and the power and the rule, and the authority of his Christ are finally here; for the Accuser of our brothers has been thrown down from heaven onto earth&#8212;he accused them day and night before our God. 11 They defeated him by the blood of the Lamb and by their testimony; for they did not love their lives but laid them down for him. 12 Rejoice, O heavens! You citizens of heaven, rejoice! Be glad! But woe to you people of the world, for the devil has come down to you in great anger, knowing that he has little time.&#8221;
Revelation 12:9-12===But fire from God in heaven will flash down on the attacking armies and consume them.

10 Then the devil who had betrayed them will again be thrown into the Lake of Fire burning with sulphur where the Creature and False Prophet are, and they will be tormented day and night forever and ever.

11 And I saw a great white throne and the one who sat upon it, from whose face the earth and sky fled away, but they found no place to hide. 12 I saw the dead, great and small, standing before God; and The Books were opened, including the Book of Life. And the dead were judged according to the things written in The Books, each according to the deeds he had done. 13 The oceans surrendered the bodies buried in them; and the earth and the underworld gave up the dead in them. Each was judged according to his deeds. 14 And Death and Hell were thrown into the Lake of Fire. This is the Second Death&#8212;the Lake of Fire. 15 And if anyone&#8217;s name was not found recorded in the Book of Life, he was thrown into the Lake of fire. Revelation 20: 10-15


----------



## asaratis (Aug 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Regardless of what has been said in other posts in this thread...here is the red hot skinny!

Within each person there resides good and evil.  If caught in time, evil will eventually be subdued by training from good mentors including one's conscious self.  If left to its own devices, evil will win.  The natural inclination is to be evil.  The rewarding posture is to do good...because the praise comes first from within.  One feels no guilt when one does a good deed.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> @Quantum Windbag​
> 
> 
> > Still doesn't change the fact that chaos magic is a figment of your imagination. If it weren't, you would have used it to blast me for calling you out on your nonsense.
> ...



Cahos magic does not exist.

Free will, on the other hand, does. 

Fruit flies, and most likely other animals, have free will as well

If pointing out the truth is disrespecting you then I will continue to disrespect you.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



I don't know, but serial killers make me think that could be the case in some instances.  I think lack of any empathy or sympathy is a more apt description than "evil" though.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes I believe in evil.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 11, 2014)

Wanna change my answer. Looking at some people's posts in the Robin Williams thread, maybe evil does exist. Hard to imagine what other motive is behind making hay out of someone's death.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yes I believe in evil.



Meh, he's just plain nuts.  He's nuttier than squirrel poop!


----------



## sameech (Aug 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



"Evil" is a term evidencing that humans delude themselves into thinking that they are not just another animal like all the rest.


----------



## Rehmani (Aug 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Yes I believe in evil as Allah saying in Al-Quran that satan(evil) is your enemy and satan has only power that Satan's invisibility. Only way to tackle or defeat it by controlling your intention(mind) if you win here your action would evil free.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 12, 2014)

sameech said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



Do you know any animals that post on message boards?


----------



## sameech (Aug 12, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes.  The human ones.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 12, 2014)

sameech said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



Doesn't that make humans different than the other animals?

I guess you were wrong that we are just like every other animal.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 12, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yes I believe in evil.




Awe look at that cute expression! 

^_^​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 12, 2014)

​


----------



## sameech (Aug 12, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No it does not make us different than other animals.  I did not say "just like every other animal".  I said "just another animal like all the rest".


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 12, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



US servicemen and women who fight our wars for us kill the enemy. Often times, it's unavoidable while attacking the enemy innocent bystanders get killed too. During the Iraq war(s) hundreds of thousands (conservative estimates) of Iraqi civilians were killed. So is killing hundreds of thousands of non-combatants good or evil?

Don't tempt fate.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 12, 2014)

sameech said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



My bad.

But every animal is different, which is why life is so precious.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 12, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Is that an admission you can't defend your position? Because, I am 100% positive that the US isn't that big a chapter in the history of mankind.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 12, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Absolutely.  Evil is merely behavior which demonstrates the absence for the potential for good and by virtue of itself, predictably results in chaos, calamity and catastrophe.

Such is the foundational trait of the Ideological Left and it's religious affiliate known as Islam.  This the result of the ideas set forth by both, being rooted entirely in Relativism; which is to say the axiomatic rejection of objectivity.

In the absence of objectivity, there is no potential for truth.  Without truth, there is no potential for trust.  No Truth or trust, there is no means to recognize a soundly reasoned, sustainable morality and without that, there is no means by which to serve justice.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 12, 2014)

I think some are born with the potential to be evil or to commit evil acts, but there is a enormous background of life, family, experience etc that goes into whether the psychopath becomes an investment chiseler or a mass killer. Dennett touches on topic in quoted link and below that is the usmb discussion from some time ago. 

"Now, it turns out that there&#8217;s a lot of variation in how readily some people succumb to temptation. Some people almost always give in to temptation. They just have very little capacity to find that higher perspective from which you can say, &#8216;Wait a minute, I really don&#8217;t want to do this because if I get in the habit of doing this it will turn me into a bad person.&#8217; That&#8217;s a perfectly real perspective, there&#8217;s nothing mysterious about it, and it&#8217;s embodied in your brain just the way everything else is embodied in your brain. But it&#8217;s variable in its strength and cogency in individuals. That&#8217;s why we have a moral education &#8212; to give people the sort of tools for thinking to make the right choices under difficult circumstances."  Daniel C. Dennett  Ask A Philosopher: What Does New Brain Science Mean For Free Will? | CommonHealth

These are interesting too. 
Beyond Good And Evil: New Science Casts Light On Morality In The Brain | CommonHealth
How to Be Good - The New Yorker

Originally discussed here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/philosophy/263873-are-some-people-simply-born-evil.html

My replies: 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/philosophy/263873-are-some-people-simply-born-evil.html#post6397602

http://www.usmessageboard.com/philosophy/263873-are-some-people-simply-born-evil.html#post6400847

http://www.usmessageboard.com/philosophy/263873-are-some-people-simply-born-evil-2.html#post6413607

http://www.usmessageboard.com/philosophy/263873-are-some-people-simply-born-evil-3.html#post6429445


"We first kill people with our minds, before we kill them with weapons. Whatever the conflict, the enemy is always the destroyer. We're on God's side; they're barbaric. We're good, they're evil. War gives us a feeling of moral clarity that we lack at other times." Sam Keen


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 12, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...




What's your source for  "The foundational trait of the ideological left"


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 12, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The History of the ideological left.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 12, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



The premise is that the US collaterally murdered hundreds of thousands of innocents in Iraq.  

That premise is not only false, it is absurd; an deceit, fraudulently advanced as a means to influence the ignorant.

But with that correction established, the answer is "evil".  With that evil being perpetrated by Islam and it's adherence we refer to as 'terrorists', the tactics of which being the fundamental tenets of Islam.


----------



## Mount Brocken (Aug 23, 2014)

I think evil is nothing more than a privation/absence of good.  And so, any imperfections or deviations from what is good is an evil of some sort.  I don't believe in pure evil, since that would be nothingness.  It is the nature of the Good to exist, or possess being.  Therefore, the fact that something exists is good in and of itself, however how it functions may deviate from what is good (which I believe is the will of God-however that is understood to be) and thus _be _evil in one sense.  So, the short answer is no, I don't believe some people are inherently evil, only possessing certain degrees of evil for one reason or another.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 24, 2014)

Mount Brocken said:


> I think evil is nothing more than a privation/absence of good.  And so, any imperfections or deviations from what is good is an evil of some sort.  I don't believe in pure evil, since that would be nothingness.  It is the nature of the Good to exist, or possess being.  Therefore, the fact that something exists is good in and of itself, however how it functions may deviate from what is good (which I believe is the will of God-however that is understood to be) and thus _be _evil in one sense.  So, the short answer is no, I don't believe some people are inherently evil, only possessing certain degrees of evil for one reason or another.



I think evil is a label that people apply to actions that they don't understand.  I am tempted to use it OFTEN.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 25, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I believe in evil.
> 
> I believe that when I was 5 I saw a "shadow person" chase me across the house. I believe that I had nightmares about the incident the next 29 years. It was demonic, and as evil as are some mortal men.


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



No, I think people become bad due to circumstance or they are mentally ill to begin with, or they are brainwashed by their religion into believing some really stupid shit.  As for just being naturally evil, I don't buy that.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 26, 2014)

> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?


Does evil exist in the religious sense? I don't think so. Though in terms of morality and ethics in general, for sure 'evil' exists. But you have to then determine what 'evil' is, there is such a variety of opinions over what is 'evil', some are more clear cut like over murder, but in the collectivism vs individualism debate it is very difficult to decide what is 'evil' when both make convincing arguments.

In terms of how I think about it, to use religious terminology to make it understood more clearly to those that do have faith, I think we have a 'inner demon' and an 'inner angel'. We lock our 'inner demon' away, and usually throw away the key - but there are times it comes out and causes harm to others. Our 'inner angel' is with us always, but when we ignore it and thus ignore our conscience terrible things can happen and our 'inner demon' is released. In some people the 'inner demon' or 'inner angel' is dominant, but in the majority of people both are in slightly in balance or establish a neutral balance of sorts.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yup a lot of those counted as killed by us were actually killed by their own, with car bombs, suicide bombers, IEDs, etc.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Yup a lot of those counted as killed by us were actually killed by their own, with car bombs, suicide bombers, IEDs, etc.



Did you not understand "don't tempt fate?" Sigh...

Google

us sanctions killed 300,000 in iraq

300k is the low-balled estimate. This isn't about combat operations, this is sanctions. So not IED, bomb makers blowing themselves up etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yup a lot of those counted as killed by us were actually killed by their own, with car bombs, suicide bombers, IEDs, etc.
> ...



Post a link.  You make a claim.  The burden of proof lies on you.  I'm not going to prove your statements for you.  I can't wait to see it either.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Post a link.  You make a claim.  The burden of proof lies on you.  I'm not going to prove your statements for you.  I can't wait to see it either.



Google it and pick one you'll believe. Either you're in denial because you know I'm right, or you're just being a dick to get attention from other dicks.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Post a link.  You make a claim.  The burden of proof lies on you.  I'm not going to prove your statements for you.  I can't wait to see it either.
> ...



If you're right, then you can post your own link.  Otherwise, you're lying.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

"According to the most careful authority, Richard Garfield, 'a conservative estimate of "excess deaths" among under five-year-olds since 1991 would be 300,000', while UNICEF--reporting in 1997 that '4,500 children under the age of five are dying each month from hunger and disease'- reckons the number of small children killed by the blockade at 500,000."
Iraq Kuwait

"In May 1996 Madeleine Albright, who was then the U.S. ambassador to the UN, was asked by 60 Minutes correspondent Lesley Stahl, in reference to years of U.S.-led economic sanctions against Iraq,

We have heard that half a million children have died. I mean, that is more children than died in Hiroshima. And, you know, is the price worth it?

To which Ambassador Albright responded,

I think that is a very hard choice, but the price, we think, the price is worth it. "
Iraqi Sanctions Were They Worth It 

"The New York Times published a story in late November 2011 about widows' hardship in Iraq, a rare instance of of an account of how the war has affected ordinary people in Iraq. The reporter states that 86,000 war widows are getting assistance from the Iraqi government, and that this "corresponds with conservative estimates of 103,000 to 113,000 Iraqi deaths in the war."
For example, if half the widows are from the current war, and one-third of those who have died as a result of the war are not married--both conservative assumptions--then more than 555,000 have been killed as a result of the U.S. invasion and subsequent violence. That figure would not include the number of women and children who have died as a result of the war's privations or from direct violence."
The Human Cost of the War in Iraq


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> If you're right, then you can post your own link.  Otherwise, you're lying.



Link, as in just one? Ahh, that's why you're an idiot you rely on one link.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "According to the most careful authority, Richard Garfield, 'a conservative estimate of "excess deaths" among under five-year-olds since 1991 would be 300,000', while UNICEF--reporting in 1997 that '4,500 children under the age of five are dying each month from hunger and disease'- reckons the number of small children killed by the blockade at 500,000."
> Iraq Kuwait
> 
> "In May 1996 Madeleine Albright, who was then the U.S. ambassador to the UN, was asked by 60 Minutes correspondent Lesley Stahl, in reference to years of U.S.-led economic sanctions against Iraq,
> ...



Are you serious?  You are going throughout history to count up the dead now?  LOL!   Also, militants, insurgents, and the Iraqi people's own government have killed COUNTLESS more than that.  

We should have taken over that region a long time ago and made it Middle America.  Imagine how much better things would be there today.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 26, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



I think we all have the capacity for evil, sometimes even when we are trying to do good.

However, I do not think anyone is explicitly born evil. Evil is a choice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 26, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



This is pretty close to my view.  There are mentally ill who do evil things but for them it is not really a choice.  Those who have choice can choose to do good or do evil.  And what is 'evil' other than that which harms ourselves or others?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Exactly. The mentally ill are just that; ill. 

They're sick, not intrinsically evil. True evil requires that a person be cognisant of their actions, but go through with them anyway.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 2, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Of course evil is real, and everybody knows that.  Human nature is corrupt, and everybody knows that.  Only relativists and materialists _pretend_ to believe otherwise.


----------



## Ibentoken (Sep 3, 2014)

Obama is obviously creating terrorists.  That's evil.


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Meaty Talk*

For our age, we talk a great deal about how industrialization related manmade pollution is 'evil.'

Pollution devastates Earth's ecosystems and reveals man's clumsy management of his own ambition and ingenuity.

We usually define evil in terms of unproductivity, undesirable regression, gruesome decay, harmful corruption, etc.

Ironically, modern era self-image art totems such as the perception-paranoia horror film "Hellraiser" (1987) help society talk about the general conversational 'problem' of evil.





Hellraiser - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mathbud1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I happen to think that just about everything the APA does is snake oil, but even I have to admit that there are people who are mentally ill. I have known people who are schizophrenic, and can tell you flat out that acceptable behavior has nothing to do with their problem. I suggest you take some time to volunteer at a homeless shelter for a few weeks, you might learn the difference between reality and your misinformed outlook on the world.


I did some work at the local neuropsychiatric hospital. Mental illness is very very real.

I'm sure there are plenty if people who are falsely diagnosed as having an actual mental illness, but there are plenty as well who are really and very actually ill.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



All of us are flawed.
Some of us are flawed in an evil way.
There is a difference between evilly-flawed and just plain flawed.

Yes.
There is evil.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?


We have both good and evil within us, but we must choose which one to nourish as an individual and a society found in responsibility of such decision makings. It can become evil on one side, and bad things become more and more prevalent as time slips by on us. It appears that we have begun to entertain more and more our evil side in which we possess in life, and this is a very bad thing in proof there of for sure. There is a way out if we so choose, but we must choose before it over takes us completely in our life.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

There were some great posts in this thread, but let us speak logically...

If we are to have true good, there must be an opposite, let us call it evil for the sake of discussion. Preschoolers might call it "bad."

That leads to thinking about the contrapositive:  If there is no evil, there can be no good.

If one will not acknowledge evil, they will eventually fall to either anarchy or an attempt to enforce an artificial definition of acceptability.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> There were some great posts in this thread, but let us speak logically...
> 
> If we are to have true good, there must be an opposite, let us call it evil for the sake of discussion. Preschoolers might call it "bad."
> 
> ...



Some things are just cultural perspective.  A lot of us today would have considered the Mayans "evil" because they performed human sacrifices, but they didn't think of it as evil.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > There were some great posts in this thread, but let us speak logically...
> ...




Logically there either is, or is not good.  If one denies evil, how can anyone condemn anything that anyone does?

I do not know how the Mayans selected their sacrifices. 
People purposely killing people for no fault is evil.

I have already stated where this ends; which do you favor, Anarchy or Control?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



I consider it more of a philosophical question.  Do I think a person can be truly all "evil."  I'm not so sure about that.  Of course, when I think of someone like Jeffrey Dahmer or some other serial killers, it makes me wonder if there are a very few RARE exceptions, but for the most part, I think that everybody, even a murderer, might have _something _good about him/her.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Dodge makes good trucks.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...




I am new, let me translate... 

To expand the discussion from philosophical and logical discussion of evil to a particular example (Mayan) and then to pivot to a more universal description of a person being good/evil is dodging the question.

Blues in A, keep up with the changes.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Obama is obviously creating terrorists.  That's evil.



Yeah, he trains them at Army bases in Georgia...


----------



## Agit8r (Sep 6, 2014)

"Evil" as a concept is, if not exclusive to European culture, at least seems to be referred to in more specific language.  For instance, the ancient Hebrew word that is rendered "evil" in English translations of the Bible means something closer to "dysfunctional"

About the Ancient Hebrew Culture

To me, the term "unhealthy" is more familiar.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Whatever.  I was looking to have an interesting conversation for once without someone trying to "one up" me.  Ridiculous.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



This is a discussion about whether I think a person can be truly evil.  I'm not trying to justify anything, so get a grip.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 6, 2014)

No such thing as evil or good. Only actions and consequences. Or more accurately, stupid and not-stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

The older I become and the more I have witnessed, I realize that evil does reside much more fully in the hearts of some human beings.  And in one of my cats!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Progressives believe they are better suited to make choices for humans. Does that mean they are evil?

Yeah


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 6, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?



Yes, there is evil in the world

No , we are all inherently sinful, but that is not the same as evil.

Hitler evil - Obama/Bush sinful


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Th older I become and the more I have witnessed, I have come to realize that evil does reside much more fully in the hearts of some human beings.  And one of my cats!



Then next non evil cat I meet will be the first.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



By your own argument, you just condemned the right.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes. When men give up essential liberty to the government in order to create a "better society", that is evil. That is how evil takes over in regimes like Soviet Union, Nazi Germany, Cambodia , North Korea. And if we don't stand up now, it will happen here. Rule by a central regime telling all the people what they are to think and do. Liberalism and socialism are first steps in this direction.


----------



## Ibentoken (Sep 6, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is obviously creating terrorists.  That's evil.
> ...



The democrats said Bush was creating terrorists.  You ignorant trash have a short attention span.  Some of us are awake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

And we see the result of long time anger on a personality, whether Iben or Vigilante or Bush92 or R. D. or Political Chic or TruthMatters, and so forth.

No matter how understandable it is, anger is still a position, albeit one that works slowly, eating away at the judgment, or eventually at life.

You folks should slow down, take a breather, consider your options and opportunities.

Staying mad will doing nothing but injure your health and your sanity.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't believe in evil, but I do believe in stupid.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Knowingly or not you were mutating the point.  I don't know you enough to want to "one-up" you.  This may be simply exploration for you or dodging the issue intentionally, how would I know?

In three posts we went from logical abstraction to culture relativity to the canard of a person being "truly all evil."

I will leave it at, I wanted to stay on point.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



I have no idea what you are talking about.  I was just giving my opinion on the subject matter, and I don't think that in order for there to be good there has to be evil, and I used a couple of examples in my explanations.  What's your deal?  

Why don't you explain that a bit more about your theory that in order for there to be good, there must be evil please?


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ahhh, thank you.

I will presume that you believe in good, if not please do tell me. 
Good cannot be defined without either it's absence or opposite.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



This is not an explanation.  WHY can good not be defined without evil?  Things can exist without an opposite.  This isn't bizarro world.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes, evil exists as does good.

Most humans, I think, have varying measures of each quality.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Ahhh, thank you.
> 
> I will presume that you believe in good, if not please do tell me.
> Good cannot be defined without either it's absence or opposite.



So . . . what you are saying is that you believe there are people who are completely evil, that have absolutely NO redeeming qualities whatsoever, never have and never will, and you believe that there are people who are nothing but sweetness and light and goodness who have absolutely no "evil" (which is why I hesitate to use the word "evil") in them at all, have never had a bad thought, never have and never will?


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Try it...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

Moral qualities cannot exist without their opposite.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, thank you.
> ...



Okayyyyyy.

Yep, we are done.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

_Okayyyyyy.

Yep, we are done._

Yup, correct choice.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Okay, don't let the door hit your butt on the way out!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, evil exists as does good.
> 
> Most humans, I think, have varying measures of each quality.



I believe that.  I believe that in desperate times, everyone is capable of doing "evil" acts, and everyone is capable of doing good acts too.  It's really a choice I would think.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moral qualities cannot exist without their opposite.



"Morals" are a societal construct though.  It all depends upon your society and your culture on what is moral and what is not.  Some people think that marrying your cousin is "evil."  In some societies in the past, it was normal and not evil or immoral.  It all depends on what you would define as "evil," and I think that "evil" means you are totally bad, like Satan.  I don't think any humans are "evil," although sometimes I might question that when I hear of certain crimes, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

I think, in the case of serial killers, rather than "evil" what we are dealing with is profound mental illness.  They are sick, not evil.  

^^^^  I think that most people who are doing "evil" deeds are one of the following:  Desperate, ignorant (because of cultural reasons or whatever), mentally disturbed, or suffering from some kind of dysfunction but are not evil.  Evil has like superstitious connotations, IMO.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 7, 2014)

There is evil.  Radical muslims are evil.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

Jackson said:


> There is evil.  Radical muslims are evil.



And they think WE are evil.  You see that?


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sorry, I rarely do requests.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes.

I believe in the existence of Good and Evil, that Good is always better than Evil, and that Good is usually triumphant in the end.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

Profoundly ill people can commit profoundly evil acts.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Profoundly ill people can commit profoundly evil acts.



Yes, well, like I stated earlier in the thread, the Mayans killed people (and it wasn't pleasant, sometimes they would out their hearts), and sacrifice them.  That was normal in THEIR culture.  They didn't consider that to be evil.  It was part of their belief system.  

I think the way that some organized religions treat homosexuals and others could be described as "evil."  

Priests who have molested children could be considered "evil."  It's a label that you can apply to any act you don't agree with.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

chrisl, I understand your reasoning, but I don't agree with it is all.

Because some people believe human sacrifice is normal does not make it not evil, any more than pedophilia can ever be anything but evil.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> chrisl, I understand your reasoning, but I don't agree with it is all.
> 
> Because some people believe human sacrifice is normal does not make it not evil, any more than pedophilia can ever be anything but evil.





JakeStarkey said:


> chrisl, I understand your reasoning, but I don't agree with it is all.
> 
> Because some people believe human sacrifice is normal does not make it not evil, any more than pedophilia can ever be anything but evil.



Oh really?  Did you know that at one time, age of consent in Delaware was 7 years old.  In many other states, it was 10 years old or 12 years old.  

Children and Youth in History Age of Consent Laws


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

Those were marriage laws, if I remember my reading correctly, for securing property.  We are talking about pedophilia, not marriage.  Whether one is married to a prepubescent child is immaterial in terms of evil of having sex with said child.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

Also, slavery is a good example.  Of course, nowadays, we consider slavery "evil."  At one time, it was completely normal and not questioned at all.  Some people were slaves.  That was just how it was.  Why?  Because they had a different culture with different standards. 

When life is easier, we tend to do a lot less "evil."


JakeStarkey said:


> Those were marriage laws, if I remember my reading correctly, for securing property.  We are talking about pedophilia, not marriage.  Whether one is married to a prepubescent child is immaterial in terms of evil of having sex with said child.



WHAT?  Lol!  Oh, okay.  So men were just "marrying" these children . . . ??? property?  Hmmm.  That's a VERY strange perspective you've got there.  Although I think the idea that MANY men were marrying (AND having sex with) children back in the old days is very much exaggerated, it happened and was NOT looked down upon, and that is why these age of consent laws were acceptable back then.  That was a way of oppressing women back in the old days, and most men were just FINE with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

ChrisL, I don't have any obligation to defend your example.

That is on you.  If the adult had sex with the child, whether married or not, is the point.

Wriggle and wiggle, doesn't matter.  Evil exists, which by fiat requires an opposite in good.

Abstract or concrete morality is immaterial to the argument.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

^^^^ 

I don't know how on earth


JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL, I don't have any obligation to defend your example.
> 
> That is on you.  If the adult had sex with the child, whether married or not, is the point.
> 
> ...



Well, I disagree and think it has everything to do with the argument.  It goes to show that the concept of "evil" is created by your current societal expectations and nothing more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 7, 2014)

Then hopefully we can agreeably agree to disagree.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I don't know how on earth
> 
> ...



My post above is totally FUBAR.  I don't know what happened.  I deleted the above where it says "how on earth," so I don't know why that posted when I posted my edited version.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 7, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is obviously creating terrorists.  That's evil.
> ...


Maybe not Georgia, but they were pretty good at labeling the acts of one Major Hassan as workplace violence over in Ft.Hood. Is that a way to conceal terrorist actions by doing such things as that ? Think about it..


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 7, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> No such thing as evil or good. Only actions and consequences. Or more accurately, stupid and not-stupid.


Oh so you can call something stupid and not stupid, but you back up when it comes to calling evil (evil) or good (good), and this you do when when you actually see it or hear about it ? Interesting but very naïve sounding to me.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



No, It was necessary so the military could get the death penalty...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Fart Hood was my last duty station in 1st Cav..


----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2014)

I believe that evil, as we speak..in this time and age ....has taken form and manifested in radical Islam....those who behead children and adults.... etc....  like it's nothing......like it's just another day at the office......

I do believe that evil exists through them too ... you can say radical Islam is the Antichrist,  so to speak..meanig these words  in a simbolic way ....you know.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Profoundly ill people can commit profoundly evil acts.


Yes, and so can depraved people from any background.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?


No, unless born mentally impaired, I believe we are all born with a neutral state of mind, a blank slate, so-to-speak, into which material learned can have an outcome of good or evil.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?
> ...



That is the way I see it too.  Each new life is pretty much a blank canvas.   I have long defined sin as that which harms ourselves or others, and evil as sin that INTENDS to harm ourselves or others.  I think we are all born with free choice which includes the choice to do that which is good, noble, virtuous, loving and choice to do that which is wrong, destructive, counterproductive, or evil.  We all may be strongly influenced in one direction or another, but neither our environment nor our circumstances fully takes away our choice.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 8, 2014)

I believe in relative evil - relative to sociological paradigms and an action's consequences and/or motives.


----------



## Casjah (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I think, in the case of serial killers, rather than "evil" what we are dealing with is profound mental illness.  They are sick, not evil.
> 
> ^^^^  I think that most people who are doing "evil" deeds are one of the following:  Desperate, ignorant (because of cultural reasons or whatever), mentally disturbed, or suffering from some kind of dysfunction but are not evil.  Evil has like superstitious connotations, IMO.



Agreed. Evil is more of a label for certain behaviors rather than a state-of-being. But even the label is subjective. However, certain acts which are needlessly harmful have a universally "evil" quality. The example of the Mayans and human sacrifice would be one of them, but from their perspective, they were preventing their gods from taking wrath out on them and their families. They were also attempting to bring prosperity to their own civilization by sacrificing people captured in warfare who were basically seen as disposable. People today regularly "sacrifice" others and treat them as disposable for self gain. Therefore, evil is according to perspective. There are always extreme example or exceptions, but for the most part, this is accurate.


----------



## Rick2542 (Sep 14, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Do you think that some things/people are inherently evil, that all of us may have the seed of evil within us?


I dunno...yes I suppose. But it's more complicated than that. What is considered evil and under what circumstances? To kill is a sin, but then we have wars to end wars. I think it was all designed to be chaos.


----------

